# Amtrak Guest Rewards



## CNW

I recently started using the AGR points, probably several thousand dollars late but nevertheless. Now that I am participating got confused and found they were not showing up after I did take trips and realized or maybe they told me- that you have to let them know you were in the program...I know, I know. Now I am wondering if when you book are you supposed to book specifically with them and are they different "agents" from the regular Amtrak agents?


----------



## rrdude

CNW said:


> I recently started using the AGR points, probably several thousand dollars late but nevertheless. Now that I am participating got confused and found they were not showing up after I did take trips and realized or maybe they told me- that you have to let them know you were in the program...I know, I know. Now I am wondering if when you book are you supposed to book specifically with them and are they different "agents" from the regular Amtrak agents?


Well, "KINDA" or how about "yes" and "no".
If you are making a regular, paid reservation, you can call any Amtrak agent, or use the web, just make sure to tell the agent your AGR number, or make sure to ENTER your AGR number if you are doing it on the web.

IF you a making an AGR redemption reservation, you DO need to contact Amtrak's AGR agents.

Trips sometimes take up to three-four weeks to post. Trips in the NEC usually post a little sooner, especially those headed towards WASH DC. (or so rumor has it......)

If you have your ticket stubs, you can look and see if your AGR number is on them, if it's not, there is no way for Amtrak to post your points, you'll then need to go on line or call and request "missing points/trips"


----------



## the_traveler

As rrdude said, you have to make sure you enter your AGR number (if doing it online) or tell the agent (if doing it by phone).

I had to make a reservation by phone this morning - and I had to "remind" the agent to add my AGR number to my reservation. (She was ready to hang up and did not even request it!




) So if I didn't remind her, it would have been much tougher to get the AGR points into my account.


----------



## amamba

You also have to remember to give them your AGR number if you purchase a ticket at a counter or a quik trak machine.


----------



## Rail Freak

I Tattooed mine on my forehead!!! 

Of course I have plenty of room & then some!!!


----------



## CNW

Looking over my account I see that at times I got it and didn't even know it, after I finally got the card. One was added later by a helpful agent as it was still under the wire. I missed a few early on but will now be more vigilante. With all the different motel chains issuing reward points it seems alot of bookkeeping at times.


----------



## frugalist

Rail Freak said:


> I Tattooed mine on my forehead!!!
> 
> Of course I have plenty of room & then some!!!


I can see where having your number tattooed on your forehead would help a station agent read your number. But if you're making the reservation over the phone, or buying tickets at a machine, wouldn't you need a mirror, then have to read the number backwards? Unless you have someone there with you to read the number to you. Better to have your number tattooed on your hand. One number per finger. Very convenient!


----------



## Rail Freak

frugalist said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Tattooed mine on my forehead!!!
> 
> Of course I have plenty of room & then some!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see where having your number tattooed on your forehead would help a station agent read your number. But if you're making the reservation over the phone, or buying tickets at a machine, wouldn't you need a mirror, then have to read the number backwards? Unless you have someone there with you to read the number to you. Better to have your number tattooed on your hand. One number per finger. Very convenient!
Click to expand...

My fingers are reserved for my girlfriends names!


----------



## the_traveler

And you ran out of space a long time ago!



(Or so I've heard!)


----------



## MJL

I have found awardwallet.com a good tool for various FF hotel and AGR bookkeeping


----------

